# 1st casting with Prickly Pear



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

This was my first attempt at any casting and I used some prickly pear cactus skeleton in clear polymer resin. The resin I used was some old Envirotex resin I had leftover from some taxidermy habitat materials. Overall i am pretty pleased with it but did learn some things not to do on my next. The red comes from back painting the blank and mixing gill red waterbase paint into my 2 part epoxy when glueing the tubes in.

Need to reshoot it and get the pen in better focus

CC are welcomed of course

WT


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice !


----------

